# 02 Type R Clicking noise



## dasilvaspecV (Jun 8, 2004)

I have a 2002 Nissan Sentra Type R. I bought it new off the show room floor in Dec. 2001 and have loved it since, with now 29,070 miles on it. However, we have been experiencing the following problem and wonder if anyone can help since we are getting the run around from the Nissan Dealer. When we slightly turn the steering wheel to the right it makes a loud clicking noise coming from either the rear or under the engine (hard to tell since you have to drive it to listen) sounds like two metal pieces hitting each other perhaps in the axle or rear differential. Speed makes it louder the faster you go but it's the angle of the wheel that starts it. Turn it to the right at about the 2 o'clock position and there it goes.....click, click, click, click... I have taken it in to the dealer 3 times and it's there now again. They have said they adjusted some steering bolts and have looked at the rear differential but aren't sure what's causing the noise. Has anyone had a similar problem on the Type R. Our zippy street rod is slowly loosing our confidence....help! I also had the heat shields put in by the dealer as a recall informed to do so because some engines were overheating....any information on that would be great as well....


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Well first off it's not a Type-R, Type-R is honda, this is a nissan. It's an SE-R

Anyway, sounds like the CV joint, jack up the car and check out the CV boots, feel/look around for any tears. If they happened to tear, the grease will leak out over time and cause the joints to start binding up, which will make a clicking noise when the wheel is turned. The CV joints are on the half shafts, right where the shaft meets the hub. Just jack up the front of the car, take off the front wheels, and you should see the rubber CV boots hidden behind the brake rotor/hub.


----------



## tekmode (Feb 22, 2003)

what is a typeR sentra?

guys please don't flame or this will get locked


----------



## dasilvaspecV (Jun 8, 2004)

*cut me some slack*

I'm a newbie.... thanks for your advice "SR20DEMON"...


----------



## alserpatch (Aug 3, 2003)

dasilvaspecV said:


> I'm a newbie.... thanks for your advice "SR20DEMON"...


 sounds like the dealer is most defintly playing dumb if thats what the problem is. jack up the car and try and twist the tire one at a time push twords the bumper and pull back from the door side if there is a bunch of slop and movement it is defintly the cv joint and the dealer is eather a jerk and doesnt want the work or he has some bumb ass machanics working for him . my wife had one fall compleatley appart on her with the old chevy cavilear befor we got together she said it clicked for a few monthes and then she went around a corner and the ballbearings flew out and the tire locked up so get it chked out if nothing elts take it to sombody besides nissan and let them chk it out and make your frendly nissan dealer fix it if the warrenty is still in affect


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

alserpatch said:


> or he has some bumb ass machanics working for him


Don't they all?

I walk into the parts dept at my Nissan dealership
me: I need an exhaust manifold stud for a 2001 sr20de
him: what?
me: I need a stud for an sr20de
him: what kind of car
me: 2001 sentra
him: which engine
me: sr20de
him: no, 2.5 or 1.8
me: 2.0
him: there is no 2.0
me: look at your computer again
him: oh there it is, now what did you need
me: an exhaust manifold stud
him: a what?
me: it's the stud that the exhaust manifold bolts onto...
him: I don't know what that is, point to it on the screen
me: *screams and kicks him in the nuts*


----------



## alserpatch (Aug 3, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> Don't they all?
> 
> I walk into the parts dept at my Nissan dealership
> me: I need an exhaust manifold stud for a 2001 sr20de
> ...


AT LEAST AT BURGER KING THEY HAVE PICTURES !!!!!!! and tell you what chng to give back but they still screw that up! well it may the school system . OR NO GREEN CARD! OOps better watch my self i might get BURNED or flamed. hope the dude takes care of the issues with his ride my o4 spec is a scream with the new B/M and still lacking reavers still issues with the B/M jerk told me on the phone we added the bump stop to solve all the issues with it. almost need to take a dremal tool to the plastic mounts to let the b/m catch reverse $150.00 pain in the ax or end up buying a new cable. SHOULD HAVE STEYED STOCK


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

sr20dem0n said:


> me: I need an exhaust manifold stud for a 2001 sr20de
> him: what?
> me: I need a stud for an sr20de
> him: what kind of car
> ...


hahaha .. thats almost exactly how it is at my local delaership, but after going there a couple times i learned the speech pattern i have to use to get anything out of them


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

well, I found out they start the neebe's on the front counter, so maybe you should have a little patience, I mean everyone started somewhere. I've delt with the same stuff


----------



## davejay (Feb 20, 2004)

*Hehe*

Regarding this comment above:

"perhaps in the axle or rear differential"

I was going to make a joke about the rear differential remark, because it's a front wheel drive car and all (for the clueless, there is no rear differential), but couldn't think of a good one.

I was, however, reminded of a letter to the editor that was sent to Car and Driver magazine back in the late eighties, when Audi 5000s were being implicated in cases of "unintended acceleration", wherein the cars suddenly and without warning accelerated uncontrollably. This was the entire text of the letter, as I remember it:

"Gentlemen,
Regarding your recent article on the sudden and uncontrollable acceleration being experienced by Audi 5000 owners: please respond with instructions for applying this technology to my diesel chevette."

(hehehe)


----------

